# Dorico shortcuts (on a foreign language computer keyboard) with Stream Deck



## BenjaminParis (Apr 21, 2020)

Hi everyone,

I got myself a Stream Deck to make shortcuts in Dorico easier.

I bought the Notation Central template in order to get proper icons. They said on their site there is a beta French version (yes, I'm French) so I thought it would be even easier.

I discovered when I downloaded their package that the French version of their template is not a translation of the text on the icons (which remain in English) but of the shortcuts, as it seems (which I did not know) that shortcuts are not the same wether you use, say, a US or a French (computer) keyboard.

In the meantime the guy from Notation Central, following my remarks, changed some info in the FAQ of their site advertising for the French version (he also offered me a template for the 15 keys version of the Stream Deck to apologize-I had bought the 32 keys version).

In most cases the shortcuts work more or less fine, and I do not regret I bought the Notation Central template. 

But still, I have to remap a few shortcuts, and there are also some which I do not find at all.

For instance, the diamonds headnotes, for the harmonics. If I go to preference in Dorico, I can not even find the line where there would be a shortcut for this kind of thing.

My question is: some of you guys who run Dorico in English and Stream deck do you have a shortcut to make a normal note into a diamond head note?

Or is it a bluff from Notation Central?

Thank you,

Benjamin


----------



## jmm (Apr 23, 2020)

While you're waiting for a response here, I would suggest that you post this over on the dorico forums:








Dorico


Professional music notation and composition software.




www.steinberg.net




There are many Stream Deck users with a lot of experience!


----------



## BenjaminParis (Apr 23, 2020)

Thanks. It’s just what I did!









Dorico shortcuts, foreign language keyboard, and Stream Deck


Thank you Leo and Marc, I will make further test and will let you know! B.




www.steinberg.net


----------

